# 3G USB Modem Installing (How ?)



## shahanmehr (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi there everyone.

I'm interested to know how I can install a 3G modem in freeBSD FreeBSD and how to use it?


----------



## Kiiski (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi,

Here are couple of links to get you started:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=27874
http://technotation.com/2012/08/15/freebsd-and-mobile-broadband/

Hopefully someone else has more recent info.


----------

